# Tarpon Magazine Free



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

The International Tarpon Conservation has been formed to support tarpon research. They have an on line magazine that is free. check it out.

https://joom.ag/lShp


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

THANKS for the link!


----------



## HookIt (Aug 21, 2014)

Cool link thanks for the share


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

good read....thanks for the link


----------

